# Sci-Fi Art Compilation Books



## Pwaa (Aug 15, 2014)

I've been wanting to get a nice book, something big and with high quality images simply of various sci-fi artists' work, but not managed to find a hell of a lot so was wondering if anyone here had any suggestions.

I've found a few of specific artist, but ideally I'd like more of a compilation.  Not sure if such a thing even exists.  If not, then I guess suggest your favorite artist's book.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 18, 2014)

I have a book called _Art Of Imagination _by Frank Robinson, Robert Weinberg and Randy Broecker. It's £101 new from Amazon but you can pick up a second-hand copy for £24.    http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/1888054727/?tag=brite-21

It's physically a very big and heavy book, over 750 pages,  and packed full of art from various eras of Science Fiction and Fantasy.


----------



## Michael Colton (Aug 18, 2014)

I am not sure if you are looking for classic science fiction artwork (along the lines of what Analog puts on their magazine covers) or just any artwork related to science fiction. If it is the latter, there are some amazing professional artists involved in online art communities - some of which are surprisingly interactive with their fans and the like. If you were to find some you like and ask them about compilations it would probably be the most effective way of finding compilations from lesser known publishers or limited runs that may otherwise be difficult to discover.

This also means that you would have to enjoy digital artwork (painted via tablets and computer software) since many of the online communities are focused around that form. Since he is so successful now, I am not sure how easy he would be to contact but years ago I recall Chris Cold being very responsive to inquiries from fans. Someone of that sort might be able to point you towards a direction to your liking.


----------



## Pwaa (Sep 26, 2014)

Foxbat - That sounds sort of perfect really, might well treat myself to that.  Is this from USA or something?  It seems kinda expensive new, so might have to go 2nd hand.  Noticed all 2nd hand on ebay seem to be from USA, which I'd rather not pay the shipping for tbh, not that having an American book others me otherwise.

Michael - I probably should get into the online community a little I guess, seems like a good way to get complete variety.  Just that it seems hard to start getting to recognise specific artists as there's so many to chose from.


----------

